# Cowan Muskie Report



## fish-a-lot (Mar 12, 2007)

Got 2 nice muskie earlier this week at Cowan.
This was a nice 39 incher I got on an AC Shiner.
Fish were hitting well before rhe cold front, I 
hooked and lost two fish in addition to the two
I caught.


----------



## Phil1907 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice fish - where on cowan did you take it?


----------



## lpead (Apr 6, 2007)

Did you catch that from the bank?


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Was the fish kept or released?


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Congratulations & nice release photo.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Fish release photo?


----------



## fish-a-lot (Mar 12, 2007)

I kept the fish, it was hooked badly in the gills
and bleeding heavily. I got it below the spillway
from the bank. I hate to kill muskies, but they 
are excellent table fare- tastes like chicken.
The other smaller fish was released.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

it appears on a stringer so I am just guessing it was kept 

I caught a nice one there a few weeks ago and I hope she is still swimming.


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

I suppose if you're confident the fish isn't going to survive, then better to get some use out of it than to have it floating on the surface the next day.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I have seen skis floating @ CC (not trying to start that thread again) that I suspected were C&R and did not make it. If the fish is injured in the gills as he stated there is nothing left to do other than have a nice meal. Although I've never eaten muskie I have eaten Pike (in Michigan) we didn't think would make it and it is quite good - just got to be careful not to get too many little bones in there.

Nice job on the muskies!


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

nice looking fish! too bad it couldn't be released


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Ive been looking for a fish like that for over a year! Very nice! What did you catch it on?

Too bad that it could not be released, but at least it will be put to good use. Im a huge preacher of C&R on all game fish, and especially a trophy like that muskie. However, even when following all precautions and care, there is a percentage of fish mortality. The only way to ensure that you will not kill a fish is to ..........NOT fish, and I dont think that anyone would consider that an option!

Anyone know if there is an area downstream from the spillway to take-out a kayak? Is that area floatable? Yea, I want to give it a try after seeing that beast! LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

I really dont think that the creek below the lake is floatable. I have waded both upstream and downstream and it was very small and shallow. The only place that is really very fishable is the "bathtub" hole right below the spillway. The only time I will fish there is in the winter time because any other time of the year it is over-run by yahoos and gets fished out very quickly untill the next flood comes and it gets fished out again.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Rooster,
I've floated Todd's Fork after Cowan empty's into it a couple of times. We camp up there once a year usually and I hit it when I go. It's a nice float, but from what I've seen of Cowan Creek, you'd have a hard time floating it and it's pretty short until it enters into Todd's Fork anyway.

If you decide to float and need a second vehicle, give me a shout. I' be up for it again.

CW


----------



## Four Weight Fanatic (May 14, 2006)

Rooster, there are several places to put/in take out on Cowan Creek between the dam and Todd's Fork. Cowan Creek Road follows the Creek for the most Part, until you come to Clarksville Road. From there it's about 1 mile (or less) to Todd's Fork. As far as the ability to float it, I would think that it would depend on the draft of your kayak, which I really don't know a whole lot about. If you do elect to float it I suggest floating Cowan Creek to Todd's Fork and then Todd's Fork from the confluence to the bridge for State Route 350 (or if thats too long you could take out at the bridge on Springhill Road). I've grown up fishing these two creeks (hopefully I'm not one of the yahoos that Traphunter refers to) and on the section of Cowan Creek that runs along Cowan Creek Road, I have had a lot of success on smallmouth, I've also had a lot of success at the confluence. Let me warn you though, Cowan Creek is very shallow along Cowan Creek Road between Old State Road and Clarksville Road. Whatever your decision let everyone know how you do.

FWF


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Is there a law against keeping muskie?  I have never caught one or tried but if I do, I want to make sure I don't go to jail for keeping it.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

No law against keeping a muskie but almost all the people that target muskie are catch and release.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

> Is there a law against keeping muskie?


..................no


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

traphunter said:


> ..................no


There is no "written" law about keeping a legal sized muskie (over 30 inches) but there is almost an unwriten law about catch and relsease especially when it comes to muskie. If you want to some eaters go catch a few panfish and let the muskies grow so someone else can catch her another day!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Unfortunately there is no state wide size limit in Ohio. The 30" limit only applies to boundary waters. 



My motto: Catch and release them all. Get a replica for the wall.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree with you all 100% catch and release on muskie. I thought about mounting the one I caught at cowan earlier in the year but I just couldnt bring myself to kill such a rare and elusive treasure. Back in the water it went.


----------



## fishingfool (May 25, 2004)

I believe in catch and release But, I do keep some to eat too. But thats not my point. I've seen fishing show where if you accurately measure the length X the girth and maybe take the weight, a good taxidermist can reproduce that trophy fish in fiberglass or what ever they use, to do reproductions. :B


----------

